# Trooper arrested



## Randbo (Jun 13, 2002)

Did anyone see the news on wendsday night? A supper-trooper was arrested for steeling oxyconton!! And for something else!! Notice how the media never forgets to mention who was a cop and who wasnt!

(I know theirs spelling mistakes lets not make fun of them)


----------



## T-Cop4Life (May 4, 2002)

Not to get off topic, but you are an idiot Randbo. Please do everyone a favor and learn to spell, at least the easy words.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Randbo are you dyslexic or just plain stupid?

As far as the trooper that was arrested, it's just sad. I think he might have had some issues in his life and took its toll for the worst. You have bad apples everywhere, whether the department has 5 guys or over 2000. However, for a department with over 2000 officers, a bad apple once in a while is not bad, statistically.


----------



## patsfan (May 7, 2002)

Hey Randbo, what kind of computer are you using to type these wacky narratives? Don't you have a word program that you can spell check your fabrications with?


----------



## bjm (Jan 4, 2003)

Everyone's human. I hope the trooper gets some help. It sounds like he has an addiction problem.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'd like to know what the hell is a "Supper Trooper"? MT1 can you enlighten us????


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

I heard he was out on an IA for back problems since 16 months. He probably got hooked on his meds. It could happen to the best of us. What a shame.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Steeling oxycontin? I thot it wuz becuz of sum domestik violanse probelms. Oh well, I gess u nevur can beleve the meedya thees daes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

i tink tat wuza seprit insdenz .zory dit i spil wuza increctly!


----------



## pguitard (Dec 23, 2002)

not to sound like a jerk but do you think you'd be saying poor guy, oh he needs help, oh there's always a few bad apples, etc. if he wasn't a "supper trooper" think about that, he's a criminal regardless of whether or not he wears a badge.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Dungie, that was a different trooper; there are currently two in a bit of trouble. The jerk who [allegedly] put his gun in his wife's mouth pled not guilty yesterday.

It is sad to see people's lives get to this state - especially if they had enough integrity to be a Trooper, that's a long fall. Hope he's alright, but as Col. Foley said last night - "He made his bed, and now he has to lie in it."

Randbo, I'm calling up your teacher, you are repeating second grade again.  Can you PLEASE make a reasonable attempt to read your posts before submitting them? This has gotten well beyond simple mistakes - you should be embarassed at this point.

-Mike


----------



## wordstew (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey guys here is my 2 cents on the Trooper getting in trouble because of an addiction. 

Addiction happens to people for all walks of life. It is devastating by those affected by it. Pray it does not happen to you, a family member or friend. 

Hope the trooper and all the other addicts get the help they need. 

Let the courts deal with the laws this man broke as it would for anyone else.


----------



## mikefo (Jan 15, 2003)

Remember everyone, there but for the grace of God go I. 

Mike


----------



## Randbo (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks, I have nothing against MSP! Well, I was just wondering if everyone saw that on the news. But since everyone has to be rude and make fun of the kid with fat fingers, and jump down his throat for no reason then that’s fine to! 
And it is sad that he got addicted. But the idiot who beat his wife I hope the inn has room for him!! Looks like could possible be 2 more opening in the MSP academy j/k!

I learned how to use spell-check today!!


----------



## CPD707 (Jan 24, 2003)

Try the grammar check. (....that's fine too!)


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

It's funny how most of the people bashing the troopers, are the same people complaining the class was just cancelled. wannabes. It doesn't matter if they are troopers or locals, its a cop that screwed up. If that was your uncle joe the plumber would it make the front page.









Someone needs to go back to school and ask for a refund, considering the way they spell.


----------



## beau (May 2, 2002)

Hey dunngeon your cracking me up, does anyone know what a "Supper Trooper" is? It's sad but there are quite a few cops who talk and spell like this.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

I agree with masstroopers...I too will not pass judgment on either of these two troopers (or any
trooper or officer for that matter). I have seen first hand how things professionally and
personally can go down the tubes for a fellow officer. Sometimes we see it coming and we as
fellow officers need to get them the help they may need. Sometimes it is a complete suprise.

As every suspected criminal, they are innocent until proven guilty. Most of the facts we know
about these cases are through the media (and you know how much they love us).

Remember these people that are accused of wrongdoing are the MINORITY and not the picture
of the entire department. But it still makes us all look bad.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by 40th MPOC#309:
> * I'd like to know what the hell is a "Supper Trooper"? MT1 can you enlighten us????  *


Supper Trooper?? Well, it aint so funny meow is it boy?!


----------



## pguitard (Dec 23, 2002)

whoa! Masstrooper1, you need to relax! That comment about two open slots was clearly a joke, I don't think anyone would want to step into "your" academy as you put it with an attitude like that. Let's all realize that trooper or not what those two BROTHERS did was against the law and should be prosecuted the same as any other person on the street.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

There have been several issues I am aware of where a brother officer acted in a way that was completely unbecoming of the stature of an officer, and sometimes where you just need to turn your back, cross over than thin blue line and say, "No, I will not be a part of this." However, no one really knows what happened to those people, because none of us were there. And the way I see it, I am naturally more sympathetic to the person in blue than to the regular career criminal off the street, because the blue guy obviously was on the right side in the first place.


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by q5_po:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, you NEVER disrespect anyones job by saying there are 2 openings when 2 of their guys are in trouble! You might get that if and when you ever get on the job yourself. Secondly, if you have "fat fingers", the rest of you is probably the same way, so hit the tread mill once and a while and correct the problem! The reason everyone is bashing you is because you keep talking out your ass. And finally, to answer your question, yes, if you join the Coast Guard you will get Veterans preference. I must warn you, the Coasties is not as easy a job as you might think. I have worked with them a couple of times and I give them respect.


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

When I first saw these two things on the news the other day,I felt sick. Sick that something drove these two stand up guys to snap.I mean we are talking about 2 officers here that iam sure never set out to harm them selfs or anyone else. I think this was just a case of things getting out of control. The way people are talking its like these guys are just two puke bags of the street that live and chose a live of drugs and crime but that is just not the case.I also do not think that every person off the street that gets in trouble wants too. I know people that try like hell to stay clean and out of trouble but yet something always seems to happen and that little thing is all it takes to put them back over the edge. 
Iam close to becoming part of the thin blue line. From what i have been told this job is like a family and i know there is no way i would like someone cutting up my brother or sister in any way. I also could no sit there and cut them up my self.So my question is how can any cop out there cut these guys "their brothers" apart. I know these two officers did not chose this. Like masstroopers1 said do you think a year ago if you asked either guy if this would ever happen to them that they would of said yes? I mean there is no way Like i said these are still two stand up guys in my book.I think they just cought a bad break. Iam said for them,their familys and all there brother and sister troopers. Every person on here knows if this was just some guy that works in a mill we would not even hear about it. It seems to me that every person should sit back ,shut up and give these two men some respect! It is like all the good things that a police officer does or has done go away as soon as he or she does something wrong. The troopers here could have very well been one of the many officers that has pulled a mother ad her kids out of car that is on fire or saved a man that was having a heart attack. I mean why does all the good they have done seem to go away the first time they mess up? You know they say it is innocent until proven guilty but with police officers it seems to me that it is guilty until proven innocent.This is just wrong the media and everyone else just need to back off! 
Thank you for your time


----------



## medford7 (Oct 19, 2002)

This is easily one of the funniest posts I've read on this board. A few weeks back a trooper gets beaten w/ his own club and he receives much deserved praise for it. His attacker is absolutely torn apart on this board (also very deserved). Maybe this guy was an addict that needed some help, or under stress, or just some one who crossed a line to some other side that some of you speak of. This doesn't matter because on this board if you are not a cop, you get no compassion. The double standard is really very funny to me. Also, many people on this board act like it's the cops against the world. Police officers are put in the paper when they do wrong because they are trusted to not do wrong. It sucks and it probably isn't fair because anybody in any profession can screw up but it is understandable. If a fireman sets fires it will be in the paper, right? Cops aren't the only people that have stress and stress is no excuse for putting a gun in a woman's mouth or robbing a store for drugs. I hope these allegations aren't true but if they are...the troopers should be treated the same way the Pike guy does.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by medford7:
> * This is easily one of the funniest posts I've read on this board. A few weeks back a trooper gets beaten w/ his own club and he receives much deserved praise for it. His attacker is absolutely torn apart on this board (also very deserved). Maybe this guy was an addict that needed some help, or under stress, or just some one who crossed a line to some other side that some of you speak of. This doesn't matter because on this board if you are not a cop, you get no compassion. *


You are absolutely clueless. I am not defending either of these guys; however how can you compare a man who has worked on the right side of things for his entire life and has a 15 year police career with a lifetime loser who has been in and out of jail his entire existance?? Your attitude sucks. All situations are not the same, nothing is black and white. You better learn that quick or you will NEVER last on this job.


----------



## Randbo (Jun 13, 2002)

Sorry, I thought it was funny!! Sorry if it bothered people!!


----------



## wordstew (Jul 29, 2002)

OK guys let us all have a dose of reality.

You should support any brother officer afflicted with an addiction or mental health problem. Assist in anyway possible to help that person get treatment. If the trooper were a garbage man, postal worker or truck driver his co-workers would certainly pull together in support. 

These guys need support from their brothers now more than ever because just like the garbabe man, postal worker or trucker driver, his co-wokers are the only ones that really understand the job stresses and can attest to the quality person he was before the illness.

That does not mean condone the crimes committed


----------



## drewpopo (Dec 21, 2002)

Is is easy to see that many people that are on this message board are not members of law enforcent.

1. Cops never kick another cop when he/she is down.

2. Cops dont talk about taking anothers job when they are down and out.

3. Cops have a job that is full of stress, just like everyother person in the world eventually that stress needs to be vented.

4.Cops put there pants on one leg at a time just like everyone else.

5. If you ask a cop about "The thin blue line" he will not know what you are talking about...

This board has alot of people who want to be cops. The first three words you need to know is honor, integrity, and respect. If you dont learn the first two you need to be make sure you learn the last.


----------



## shifty (Jul 13, 2002)

Interesting situation. Maybe they snapped from driving up and down highways for 16 yrs.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

It's really funny to see the difference between the real cops and wannabes on this board. You don't know what it is like untill you are on the job. And although I am not a trooper but I am in the process to be in the future, god willing with the budget the way it is, no other department has the corps spirit,pride and unity like the MSP. TG252, don't be jealous because you are not patroling those highways.It's an important function and if you were a real cop, you'd know that "Crime travels on wheels". Other troopers have other jobd,like the troopers that investigate all homicides and major crimes because it is their assignment. Finally, I don't get this anti-cop attitude by so many people on this board, if it's not one group of officers or another department, everyone tries to criticize everything. Here's what I think; I think allot of the miserable people in these forums are some nitwits, who have no clue about the job, are wannabes and will probably never be on the job, stuck with working a crappy job, and always looking from the outside, desperately thinking "What would it be like?". Maybe we should have a secured MASS-NET where only COPS can get on and keep the children out.


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

OK I GUESS I AM JUDGEMENTAL, BUT I THINK THIS TROOPER IS A WHACKJOB AND DESEVES WHAT HE GETS....HE WASN'T JUST HOOKED ON HIS MEDS..HE WAS A COKE-HEAD, A PERVERT , A TOTAL DISGRACE TO WHAT A HUMAN SHOULD BE, NEVER MIND WHAT A TROOPER SHOULD BE...I'M DISGUSTED.........









OH, BY THE WAY IT DOESN'T "HAPPEN TO THE BEST OF US.." I FEEL NO PITY TO HIS "ADDICTION PROBLEM" HE'S A FREAK , NICE ROLE MODEL TO HIS DAUGHTERS TOO....UGH!


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by medford7:
> * . This doesn't matter because on this board if you are not a cop, you get no compassion. The double standard is really very funny to me. Also, many people on this board act like it's the cops against the world. *


Obviously, you are not a Police Officer. Have you ever seen those Harley Davidson bumper stickers that say, "If I have to explain, you wouldn't understand"? Well my friend, it's kinda like that. I hear your point, and recognize it as being valid, but this is a very tight brotherhood (for the most part). Compare it to this, if your sister were a prostitute, would you consider her to be the same as the local crack head hooker down the block? Probably not. Because she is your sister, you would tend to give her a little more "consideration". Correct?


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by drewpopo:
> * Is is easy to see that many people that are on this message board are not members of law enforcent.
> 
> 1. Cops never kick another cop when he/she is down.
> ...


Drew BUDDY! Good to see your alive and well! How's life? Email me, will ya?


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

ACTUALLY IT IS NOT CORRECT, I BELIEVE IN THE BROTHERHOOD/SISTERHOOD TO A POINT , BUT YOU CAN ONLY SCREW UP SO MUCH.... IF MY SISTER WAS CRACK WHORE THATS WHAT SHE WOULD BE... NOTHING DIFFERENT BECAUSE SHE WAS MY SISTER....









BY THE WAY I AM A POLICE OFFICER.....QUICK QUESTION, IF A "BROTHER" OFFICER WAS DIDDLING LITTLE KIDS WOULD YOU STAND BY HIM????


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by female p.o.:
> * OK I GUESS I AM JUDGEMENTAL, BUT I THINK THIS TROOPER IS A WHACKJOB AND DESEVES WHAT HE GETS....HE WASN'T JUST HOOKED ON HIS MEDS..HE WAS A COKE-HEAD, A PERVERT , A TOTAL DISGRACE TO WHAT A HUMAN SHOULD BE, NEVER MIND WHAT A TROOPER SHOULD BE...I'M DISGUSTED.........
> 
> 
> ...


You are combining the two cases. Sgt White was the coke abuser with the gun incident. The other guy was addicted to oxycontin. Both are WRONG and both will pay by losing their jobs and going to jail.


----------



## medford7 (Oct 19, 2002)

First of all, there is a huge difference between an actual sister and a co-worker that you like to pretend is your brother. I'm sure police officers are close and they obviously stick together but lets not compare this so-called brotherhood to actual family. If any of the cops on this board want to pretend that one of their co-workers is as important to them as their real family (even a prostitute sister), I suggest professional help. Also, WHSFBL, you don't like it when people disagree with you huh? Maybe the stress is getting to you too and your beginning to lash out and call people "idiots" and "stupid" because they disagree w/ you. It's also funny that on this board those that are not already cops are wanna-bes. At one time you also weren't a cop and that makes you what, a former wanna-be? IF THAT WOMAN WHO HAD THE GUN STUCK IN HER MOUTH WAS YOUR SISTER (THE REAL KIND), WOULD THAT TROOPER (HER HUSBAND) STILL BE DESERVING OF ALL YOUR UNDERSTANDING? EXACTLY. Isn't it part of your job to take a step back and look at a situation from all sides? I'm not trying to cop bash...I've wanted to be a cop since I was about eight years old and almost everybody in my immediate family is police officers...but what's right is right and that doesn't change because somebody is a police officer.


----------



## medford7 (Oct 19, 2002)

How come when a cop is arrested the reply from some of you is, "it could happen to the best of us." Do you feel this way about people you are arresting or is that opinion just reserved for cops?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by fuocok:
> * Once again Randbo has proven that he may wear the uniform, but he is by no means a cop. *


Not to be







, but how did he prove anything other than he is a terrible speller?

And I don't think because certain officers view the current situations of the Troopers in different lights means they are REAL cops or not. Everyone has opinions, everyone copes differently. I still don't know anything about the Trooper "steeling oxyconton," and if it's true, then that's really pathetic and I feel sorry for his stupidity. However, I do think sticking a gun in your wife's mouth is seriously effed up. I don't know why he did it, I don't know what brought him to that point, he may have always been an asswipe that gets off on seeing the look of fear on a woman's face, or he may have had to face such trying stresses that it drove him koo-koo. For instance, I know one officer who is in my opinion, a low down, no good, dirty piece of dog shit, and in no way deserves the badge he wears over his heart... on the other hand, I know one officer who is essentially a good guy, he just ran into some personal problems and coped with it in his own way, bad as it was. Two cops, same situations, completely different breeds of people. The point is, you can't judge the validity of an officer based on an opinion regarding the personal issues of other officers. And before passing judgement on ANYONE, get your facts straight.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by medford7:
> * First of all, there is a huge difference between an actual sister and a co-worker that you like to pretend is your brother.*
> 
> No, there actually isn't on a police department. When part of your job is to back up the men or women you are working with, possibly save their lives or lose your own trying to save them, or them saving yours, it brings about a certain bond.
> ...


Sheesh, that's the only thing you've said that remotely made any sense. See above post.


----------



## patsfan (May 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by medford7
> 
> First of all, there is a huge difference between an actual sister and a co-worker that you like to pretend is your brother. I'm sure police officers are close and they obviously stick together but lets not compare this so-called brotherhood to actual family. If any of the cops on this board want to pretend that one of their co-workers is as important to them as their real family (even a prostitute sister), I suggest professional help.


You shouldn't make comments like this if you don't know what you're talking about.

Have you ever had to rely on someone to back you up on a felony motor vehicle stop? Have you ever been 5 minutes out from a brawl in a bar room and you know the one officer that is on the scene is getting his ass kicked and there is nothing you can do but drive faster to get there? Have you ever gone to a funeral of a fallen police officer? We have to trust each other with our lives. That said, I think we qualify for a little closer comradary than your average profession. And yes I do think of my fellow officers like I do with my own brother.

Save your ignorant comments for your dorm room buddies and leave the police forum to the guys who work the job.

Hey Gil, you have my vote to move this one to the private section.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

First off, I move that this topic be closed or moved. Second, a reminder that all the facts we know regarding these two cases are from the MEDIA (unless you are directly involved in the investigation or know them personally) . Enough said.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

TRUE THAT WHSFBL


----------



## medford7 (Oct 19, 2002)

I am not defending either of these guys; however how can you compare a man who has worked on the right side of things for his entire life and has a 15 year police career with a lifetime loser who has been in and out of jail his entire existance??........WHSFBL

Do you kow the trooper personally? If you do then that is another story. However, I'm thinking that you probably don't know him so how can you say that he was on the right side of things for 15 years (just because he was a cop). One of my friend's father is in jail. He was a cop for 15- 20 years also. He was also a criminal for those 15-20 years. Some cops are bad people too. If you are too naive to know that then maybe you are not qualified for your job. 
Masstroopers1: If I do end up getting a job in law enforcement, my being on the job will not change my principles of whats right and wrong. Thanks for listening to my opinion though.


----------



## medford7 (Oct 19, 2002)

First of all, I'm not a kid and I'm not a criminal justice major. I go to school at night after work. Maybe you people should follow your own advice and get your facts straight. As for the topic, I've given my opinion and you've given yours. Some of us disagree and that is cool. I share a different opinion than some of you and for that reason, according to you, I will never become a cop. It's nice to witness the openmindedness and the respect of others opinions of many of the officers that frequent this board.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

It's not because you have a different opinion or have made unpopular statements that you will never become a cop. You will never be a cop because you just don't "get it."


----------



## beau (May 2, 2002)

Is there anyone to kick this idiot off of this board???!!


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by medford7:
> * I will never become a cop. *


'Nuff said.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

As I think about the hold up incident not knowing anything else than what has been in the media, one question comes to mind. If any one of us, in uniform, just happened to come across this hold-up in progress, would the Trooper in question felt the loyalty of the Brotherhood and laid down his weapon and surrendered or would he have possibly reacted in a desperate manner that usually ends in tragedy? Just something to think about.


----------



## medford7 (Oct 19, 2002)

It hurts to fall from grace, but it's a relief when there are people there to help you back up....RpdMounted


----------



## medford7 (Oct 19, 2002)

It hurts to fall from grace, but it's a relief when there are people there to help you back up.....RpdMounted

This motto only goes for police officers though, right?

I never disrespected any cop on this board or at all. If disrespecting somebody is to have a difference of opinion than somebody then I guess your right. All I said was that there were many on this board acting very hypocritical. 

By the way, Officer Dung, I know nothing about the BMP but from what I've heard from friends that are Boston PD, you guys aren't part of their brother/sisterhood. They think of you as glorified security guards. Just wanted to let ya know. Have a nice rest of the day.


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

WELL WE HAVE DIFFERENT OPINIONS, BUT GUESS WHAT?! EVERYONE HAS STRESS IN THEIR LIFE, SOME MORE THAN OTHERS AND THEY HANDLE IT DAY TO DAY NOT BY USING COKE OR TURNING PSYCHO...MY OPINION STANDS...

I LIKE ALL CAPS....


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> By the way, Officer Dung, I know nothing about the BMP but from what I've heard from friends that are Boston PD, you guys aren't part of their brother/sisterhood. They think of you as glorified security guards. Just wanted to let ya know. Have a nice rest of the day


Medford7, again you have no clue about what you are saying. Most Boston police officers would have you think that nobody is a cop unless they work for Boston. BMP attend full time municipal academy or the fulltime Boston Police academy, carry firearms and deal with more s*it then you ever will.



> I've heard from friends that are Boston PD


Please, you have no BPD friends, they don't associate with other cops, never mind a wannabe know-it-all.

Good luck in your law enforcement career, but before you post non-sense, speak to your parents or relatives, that you said are on the job. Learn a little before you post.


----------



## sully161 (May 2, 2002)

I sit here and find it sad that there are those of us who feel worthy of passing judgement on a fellow police officer. 

Unless, I'm mistaken we all have our weaknesses and no one is perfect. The question has been asked if I treat police officers differently and my response is "yes". I treat police officers and their families differently when I come across them when I work and when I sit and read all these posts. 

For those who sit in judgement continue posting your opinions, you certainly have the right to do so, but perhaps we, as a professional in the field, should sit in silence. I don't see other the CEO (Chief Executive Officers) of IBM talking poorly about their peers in their chosen profession and nor should we. 

All these posts do is discredits our profession and I think the media does enough of that.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Well I believe this issue has been covered at length. Time to put this one to bed.

Just a few notes:

Female P.O.:

Please relax on the CAPS it is really annoying to read.

Medford7:

Your opinion is welcome although I obviously do not agree, As you state you do not want to be a police officer then why the hell are you here? PM or an email will suffice if you wish to enlighten me.

As for kicking people off the board I would like to stay away from that, just because we do not agree or because some members haven't a clue what they are talking about is not really a reason to ban them (unless they are just posting non stop flames) Some people just talk out of turn and we have to live with that, oh and yes MassNet and a majority of it's members are pro-police, if you don't like it then leave you will not be missed.

This post has again brought to light the discussion for a restricted site for LEO's only, MassCops http://www.masscops.com should be online by the spring time.


----------



## rpdmounted (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by Beau:
> * Is there anyone to kick this idiot off of this board???!! *


I agree with that %100. Look, this is a place where POLICE OFFICERS go to blow off steam, share information, get a good laugh, etc.... You know something, if those two Troopers were on here right now talking with us, I'd listen with complete interest in what they had to say, and I would NEVER disrespect them in any way, shape, or form.

Yes folks, this is a Brotherhood - are there some that just 'don't get it'? And yes, they never will. All of those people are usually outsiders who want to get a look into the world of law enforcement. I'd prefer they stay out of my business, and out of my way. I think it's time to get rid of these idiots who post the anti-police remarks on here. If you are a REAL police officer, then you don't disrepect your fellow officers - period.

I wish these two Troopers, and ANY other officers out there who need a helping hand, the best of luck. It hurts to fall from grace, but it's a relief when there are people there to help you back up.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

He did the crime. Now do the time.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

lehhler1 said:


> He did the crime. Now do the time.


Oh man, did you really have to ressurect this beaten-to-death thread just to say that?? :roll:


----------

